# Tmt 500 infiniti



## adam586 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone know bout this? Can you please inform me. I am going to take this my first ever cycle. What should I be looking into before taking this. I am currently training before I take this at least another month before I do so. Just looking for some advice and guidance. Thanks


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

How did ur cycle of this go?im looking to cycle it soon let me know


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

tmt 500 good stuff however prob not the best choice for a first cycle.


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

How long did u cycle tmt 500 for? Its my third cycle .first was just dianabol and anavar tabs second cycle was 16 weeks bold and test e now third will be tmt 500.pls let me know how it was gains wise and side effects? As there isnt much about feedback on this tmt 500


----------



## Cblood80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aesthetics15 said:


> How long did u cycle tmt 500 for? Its my third cycle .first was just dianabol and anavar tabs second cycle was 16 weeks bold and test e now third will be tmt 500.pls let me know how it was gains wise and side effects? As there isnt much about feedback on this tmt 500


Im on my 6th week running this and it's great. Would defiantly recommend it as a blend over most I've tried. No aggression no spots only PIP is when I hit a blood vessel but that through rushing.


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

Tnx for the info man.im on my second week already jabbing every mon and thurs 1ml each so 2ml a week.so far all i experienced is a bit of crazy dreams haha.after what week did it hit you ? And when did u start to see results? What doses you running?


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Aesthetics15 said:


> Tnx for the info man.im on my second week already jabbing every mon and thurs 1ml each so 2ml a week.so far all i experienced is a bit of crazy dreams haha.after what week did it hit you ? And when did u start to see results? What doses you running?


Isnt it E ester if so you wont get the full effects for another few werks mate


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ya i know man but just wanting to see more or less when this tmt500 stuff kicks in and how good it really is


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Aesthetics15 said:


> Ya i know man but just wanting to see more or less this tmt500 stuff kicks in and how good it really is


Let us know, was thinking of getting this to up dose on my planned test tren cycle


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sweeet.what test tren cycle u running and for how long


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Aesthetics15 said:


> Sweeet.what test tren cycle u running and for how long


Gona start 250test 100tren and 60mg ED tbol, have tren ace for when it kicks in week 4-5 to play with dose to find a sweet spot then will continue E ester at that dose, will run tbol for 6 weeks, and tren for 12, drop the tren and add mast for 8-10 weeks with test and another oral maybe anavar, then cruise, well thats the plan


----------



## Cblood80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aesthetics15 said:


> Tnx for the info man.im on my second week already jabbing every mon and thurs 1ml each so 2ml a week.so far all i experienced is a bit of crazy dreams haha.after what week did it hit you ? And when did u start to see results? What doses you running?


After about the third week I felt strong. I run 3ml a week 1ml eod. My strength went big from a flat of 80kg to currently 120kg. All hard solid muscle. Got another 6 week left. Just hope I keep the gains


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh **** thats an insane improvent! I also bench 80kg flat so i will be expecting quiet an increase but im jabbing 2ml a week.how many weeks are u into cycle? U dropping bodyfat too?


----------



## Cblood80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 6 weeks in doing 12. Haven't noticed much fat loss to be fair. My protein intake has doubled since I started and I train 6 days a week.


----------



## Cblood80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've noticed that only getting 8ml out a bottle too. Unless my tubes are marked up wrong.


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ah **** will have to see if my first bottle is like this too i only have one bottle of this tmt500 then gonna switch to sustanon and tren e after 5 weeks so in total will be injecting for 10 weeks and then another 2 weeks for it to clear the system.do u do any cardio at all?


----------



## Cblood80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not really. I play football on a Monday and try do a little on the cross trainer but nothing special. I get bad side affects on sus and loose most of the gains after finishing the course. Make sure you get a decent pct as your balls will have totally stopped working after that. They will need a decent kick start.


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

A good dose of hcg for few weeks i guess with nolva


----------



## Cblood80 (Mar 26, 2015)

How come your not doing a full course on tmt


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

Because i am not in the same place as my source anymore but i dont think its much of a problem as tren e is the same compound


----------



## Cblood80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fair enough. Are you in the UK


----------



## Aesthetics15 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes mate


----------



## Cblood80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Can point you in the right direction if ever needed for Infinity stuff.


----------



## Cblood80 (Mar 26, 2015)

How you getting on with the TMT500


----------

